
Kort - a thumbnail preview concept - thisisblurry
http://lab.hakim.se/kort/
======
richardlblair
I don't really like this concept, but I do like this guy and his other work.

What I don't like: It isn't obvious that there are other thumbnails other than
the first one. If a user wasn't aware that there are other thumbnails to view
they would never think to hover over the image.

~~~
gfodor
Your critique seems to be focused on the wrong details. The author was not
demoing their ability to indicate there is a mouseover action. They were
indicating their ability to create a compact, intuitive (once hovered)
technique for browsing thumbnails. Your issue can be fixed in a number of
obvious ways, but the behavior once activated is a non-obvious contribution.

~~~
hakim
You're right – the intent is to demo the interaction when hovered and I did
not spend any time designing the resting states. If this were to be used for
something like a gallery thumbnail I think it's perfectly fine to not promote
the hover preview at all. Users would discover it naturally as they mouse over
to click on the thumbnail.

However if it's important the user discovers what's in the stack, this could
be communicated visually like <http://cl.ly/image/1c041l2e1S0O>

~~~
blake8086
I think an obvious stack (perhaps even more obvious than depicted in your
screenshot) would help. Another thing you could consider is having the stack
give a little more affordance as the mouse pointer approaches. Perhaps it
could expand a little to indicate "hey, there's a behavior over here!"

------
tikhonj
I like the concept. However, to me, it was a little bit too easy to
accidentally move my mouse outside the thumbnail area when trying to look
through some pictures.

Could you try extending the mouseover area beyond the images themselves? I'm
not sure if that would be more intuitive, but I think it's worth trying.

~~~
saint-loup
I agree. Even to watch the pictures correctly and one at a time, I had to
learn to move the pointer really slow.

I really like the concept and the execution anyway.

------
callmevlad
Hakim El Hattab, the guy behind this concept, is on fire right now, with
innovative UI concepts rolling out pretty much every month.

If you're interested in bleeding edge HTML5 experiments, you can watch Paul
Irish interview him here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogumRA9LxR4>

~~~
modarts
He's got a very impressive portfolio of work: <http://hakim.se/>

------
gburt
This is basically unusable with a mouse pointer because the bounding box is
too small. The user interface is also non-obvious, at first I didn't know that
I could move my mouse around and I would not have discovered it if this wasn't
a tech demo.

~~~
zbowling
Also these kinds of mouse hover events are useless on touch interfaces.

~~~
iambot
Actually it works perfectly on mobile safari on my iPhone. I wasn't expecting
it to, being a hover effect, but was pleasantly surprised.

------
I_AM_TACO
Has promise, just needs some tweaks.

I would try to make it 'less sensitive' when transitioning, so the user
doesn't accidentally switch images.

Also there needs to be a way to tell that there is a layer of images. Maybe
some relative positioning on the ones that are hidden?

Cool idea though.

------
jdost
Interesting idea, the interaction would get very difficult with more pictures
in the stack. Also lacks a way to work in mobile. But you are really onto
something here, would be interesting to see how this can be improved!

------
jtokoph
I like the concept, but the thumbnail should somehow show that there is a
'stack' of photos that you can page through. At first glance, it's not obvious
that you can hover over a thumbnail to see more.

------
mratzloff
I'm not a big fan of the concept, but it's an interesting tech demo.

Now, compare the page as designed versus the page without CSS enabled. The one
without CSS enabled is a much better user experience.

------
digitalWestie
I like this, but could you make it a bit slower? Slowing it down would make it
a little bit more accessible for those who have mouse trouble. Also keyboard
keys!

------
eric_bullington
I really like this. Could also be a great time-saver for professions that have
to screen large volumes of photos, like busy newsroom photo editors.

------
njharman
I like author's Avgrund and Meny better. The thumbnail is neat but functional
deprovment as it's not obvious there is a any more than one image.

------
stcredzero
Great idea. It capitalizes on the attributes of the mouse pointer and web
browsers. If I were Apple, I'd acquire.

~~~
fwr
Apple acquires scripts now?

~~~
stcredzero
Programmers. You know, people who can make inferences.

------
Charles__L
Very cool. I like the transitions, especially the last one. Just a heads up,
it doesn't work on chrome 22.

~~~
LordIllidan
I'm on chrome 22.0.1229.94 (osx) and it's working fine for me.

~~~
Falling3
I'm on the same version for windows and getting diddly.

------
Falling3
It's not working for me on Chrome or IE and just barely almost working on my
android.

------
agumonkey
Intuitive and efficient. You, sir, have too many ideas.

------
loceng
I love all of his work. Worth checking out.

------
angryasian
source on github - <https://github.com/hakimel/kort>

